# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  بهترین کتاب فارسی برای یادگیری مبانی پردازش تصویر

## amirjalili

با سلام..
دوستان میخواستم بدونم چه کتاب های خوبی برای یادگیری پردازش تصویر وجود داره.
متاسفانه کتاب گنزالس با ترجمه آقای قمی(پردازش تصویر دیجیتال) اینقدر بد ترجمه شده و به قدری از کلمات بد استفاده کرده که من یکی هر خط رو چندین بار گاهی مجبور میشم بخونم و بازهم درست نمیفهمم چی به چیه چون دقیقا یه جاهایی پرت و پلا ترجمه کرده.
به دنبال کتاب مناسبی هستم. میتونید معرفی کنید؟

----------


## dousti_design

من ترجمه دکتر خادم زاده(اگه اسمش دقیق یادم باشه) رو گرفتم که ترجمش بسیار ضعیف هست. 



> متاسفانه کتاب گنزالس با ترجمه آقای قمی(پردازش تصویر دیجیتال) اینقدر بد  ترجمه شده و به قدری از کلمات بد استفاده کرده که من یکی هر خط رو چندین  بار گاهی مجبور میشم بخونم و بازهم درست نمیفهمم چی به چیه چون دقیقا یه  جاهایی پرت و پلا ترجمه کرده.


من فکر میکردم این ترجمش بهتر باشه میخاستم برم بگیرمش که شما گفتید دیگه نمیخرم.
کلن این کتاب خیلی ریاضی وار مطالب رو بیان کرده که به نظر بنده زیاد جالب نیست.
من که تقریبن یک سال پیش پردازش تصویر رو با همین کتاب شروع کردم حالا به این نتیجه رسیدم که خودم با کد نویسی تمرین کنم و مشکلی هم داشتم انگلیسی سرچ میکنم که درکش برام از این ترجمه های مذخرف راحت تره.
من که فقط این دو عنوان کتاب رو دیدم که بنا به گفته شما هیچکدومشون جالب نیستن.
*موفق باشید*

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

> کلن این کتاب خیلی ریاضی وار مطالب رو بیان کرده که به نظر بنده زیاد جالب نیست.


اصولاً image processing و pattern recognition همش ریاضی و آمار هستش.
و توضیحات جانبی برای درک فرمولاسیون مربوطه هست.
یکی از ساده ترین لبه یاب ها sobel که در واقع مبحث مشتق و گردایان تو ریاضیاته.
خود pca در واقع مبحث مقادیر ویژه و بردارهای ویژه تو ریاضیات و مبحث کوواریانس تو آماره.
در ضمن جهت دانلود کتاب های پردازش تصویر به این پست مراجعه کنید.

----------


## dousti_design

> اصولاً image processing و pattern recognition همش ریاضی و آمار هستش.


درسته اما من تو اینترنت سرچ میکنم و مطلب میخونم میبینم که خیلی از سایتها با کد توضیح مبدن که برای من درکش راحتتره. مثل codeproject

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

شاید در ابتدا اینطوری باشه.
وقته که تو شرکت کار می کنید و پروژه تعریف میشه دیگه با چند تا خط کد آماده نمی تونی کار انجام بدی .
باید pattern بلد باشی و اونهم همش فرمولاسونه.

----------


## asefy2008

نمی دونم شاید نظر دوستان متفاوت باشه ولی به نظر من، ببین تو کاری که می خوای انجام بدی به چه مطالبی احتیاج داری برو روی همون ها تمرکز کن پردازش تصویر خیلی گستردست نمی تونی فقط با خوندن کتاب اونو یاد بگیری.
و این که دوستمون Delphi_CAT در پست 5 درست می فرماین. در ابتدا استفاده از اینترنت می تونه خیلی کمکت کنه و رفته رفته خودت متوجه میشی فرمولا چی میگن.

----------


## نیاز دانش

بهترین کتاب برای پردازش تصویر کتاب گنزالز ترجمه دکتر لطفی زاد هست این کتاب با عنوان پردازش دیجیتالی تصاویر توسط انتشارات نیاز دانش منتشر شده و برنده جایزه فصل سال 90 هست . این کتاب همراه با لوح فشرده ای حاوی حل مسائل کتاب و پروژه های اضافی گنزالز برای پردازش تصویر و همچنین تصاویر استاندارد برای پردازشه.
کتاب پردازش تصویر با متلب گنزالز هم توسط همین انتشارات چاپ شده که اون هم همراه لوح فشرده ای حاوی mfile های برنامه متلی برای پردازش تصویر هست . www.niaze-danesh.com

----------


## manafzade

کتاب پردازش تصویر رقمی انتشارات دانشگاه فردوسی هم خوب هست.

----------

